

DTrace in the zone - bcantrill
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2012/06/07/dtrace-in-the-zone/

======
zdw
The most interesting thing to me was this statement halfway through:

 _Given this, the name of the subroutine was obvious: it had to be getf() —
the Unix routine that does exactly this in the kernel, and has since Fourth
Edition Unix, circa 1973. (Aside: one of the reasons I love illumos is because
of this heritage: compare the block comment above the Seventh Edition
implementation of getf() to that above getf() currently in illumos — yes, we
still have comments written by Ken!)_

~~~
quesera
It may seem anachronistic or iconoclastic, but I appreciate this about the
BSDs, as well. I love old code that's still doing the right thing.

I sure hope illumos can survive as a sustainable project. OpenSolaris was a
gift. Oracle taketh away. It will be a struggle.

------
joshbaptiste
Troubleshooting with Dtrace specifically the Solaris variants (since Solaris
contains the most probes) teaches you a lot of general Unix internals that
usually only dedicated kernel/User land programmers would know.

